# What De Rosa is this?



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Can anyone identify this De Rosa model?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

I think it is the Team.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

No, it is De Rosa Cuore


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

smokva said:


> No, it is De Rosa Cuore


Correct! You can even see the heart (Cuore in Italian)!


----------

